# Öffenlicher Bereich > Musik, Film und Literatur >  Vietnam in einem Zug  (Dokumentation)

## TeigerWutz

.


 Als ich das las, erinnerte ich mich an eine tolle Doku im TV über Vietnam, wo es von Hanoi nach Saigon ging.

Gesucht ...... und gefunden auf YouTube! (Hurra, die Gams!)




LG TW

----------


## TeigerWutz

UI !!  Das ist nicht diejenige Reportage, welche ich noch im Kopf hatte. Solly!  :Cry: 

Ich loesche diese aber nicht, weil trotzdem interessant.

Hier ein weiteres Vid ueber 'ne Bahnfahrt:

----------


## frank_rt

*die filme habe ich vor der reise auch gesehen.
sind schön*

----------


## frank_rt

*es ist zwar nicht vietnam, sondern nur die The MOST DANGEROUS and EXTREME RAILWAYS . aber auch spannend und interessant. Thailand kommt auch darin vor. dem link folgend  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gV79eObat24*

----------


## schorschilia

@frank-rt; kleiner Tip

Klick auf das Symbol "Video einfügen"




...einfügen in URL des Videos.......https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gV79eObat24





es ist zwar nicht vietnam, sondern nur die The MOST DANGEROUS and EXTREME RAILWAYS . aber auch spannend und interessant. Thailand kommt auch darin vor.

----------


## frank_rt

*danke für den tip.*

----------

